# Conquerer v2



## K Pedals (Sep 6, 2019)

Here’s my second one with white knobs and Fasel inductor...


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 6, 2019)

Immaculate! nice touch on the white switch cover, haha. Is that a white DC jack too?


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 6, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Immaculate! nice touch on the white switch cover, haha. Is that a white DC jack too?


Yep...


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 6, 2019)

That attention to detail!
...and which (if any) do you prefer between the 2 inductors you used?


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 6, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> That attention to detail!
> ...and which (if any) do you prefer between the 2 inductors you used?


Man there’s really not much difference...
If anything I like the mammoth one better...


----------



## niketplos (Sep 7, 2019)

Awesome! I would be building mine today but seems USPS delivered mine to the wrong mail box.


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 7, 2019)

niketplos said:


> Awesome! I would be building mine today but seems USPS delivered mine to the wrong mail box.


Oh no!!!!???


----------



## Robert (Sep 7, 2019)

niketplos said:


> Awesome! I would be building mine today but seems USPS delivered mine to the wrong mail box.



Shoot me a message if it doesn't turn up, we'll get ya taken care of.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 7, 2019)

Pretty work...i like that all white

Mike


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 7, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Pretty work...i like that all white
> 
> Mike


Thanks!!


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 7, 2019)

love the white on white ... super clean ! !


----------



## Barry (Sep 7, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## niketplos (Sep 7, 2019)

Robert said:


> Shoot me a message if it doesn't turn up, we'll get ya taken care of.


Will do, thank you!


----------



## niketplos (Sep 7, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> Man there’s really not much difference...
> If anything I like the mammoth one better...


Good to know, we will see how my unmarked Dunlop one sounds from an old wah I have. Might even socket the whole thing and try different ones lol.


----------

